# Do you think this really works?



## user 12009 (Jan 16, 2014)

I do a lot of gold recycling to a point. I have bought and resold close to 20,000 cell phones and hundreds of pounds of circuit boards. Someone else does the final extraction bit. (like you guys) I noticed this on feeBay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141107127931

In my head it makes sense. gold is plated on and this looks like a reverse plater. I have well over 1000 grams of gold filled items that I would like to work on. 
I didn't see any other post about this product.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 16, 2014)

Save your money.

Dave


----------

